# The "Early Doors" Club Kabu 2006 Thread!



## Isambard (Sep 6, 2005)

Marnin’!

Well I fancied a bit of a cheer up at the minute, so after having a think I hereby declare this the 2006 Club Kabu thread!

(I also wanted to have a "daddy" of a thread" to rival Bristle-KRS     )

It is SIX MONTHS away but it is a fabulous night out with loads of DJanes doing a fab benefit in Bristol for women refugees, preceded by a nice Urbanite pint or 3 in a local pub. I had a great time last year, errrrm earlier this year and the thread was a lot of fun too. I’ve no idea of the date but I’m guessing February so it’ll be just after my birfday so as an exception I’ll be allowed to have a sherry.

In the meantime we can fill this space ith cheerful B&SW banter, jokes, comments about Dendrons, rolling gravel, Ashton Court, pies, curries, cider and whatnot……….

And away we go!


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 6, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> And away we go!


Pulls up a comfy chair and settles in for the long haul...


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 7, 2005)

Who's fecked off with me chair ?  


*Pulls up a Sofa, lounges back with a magzine*



Its a bit like Wimbledon or the January Sales innit


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 7, 2005)

*puts TV on for full loungemenet and falling asleep mode*


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 7, 2005)

*switches channel to Bike racing and is fast asleep by end of sighting lap*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 7, 2005)

linky linky

it's not even got a date yet according to that


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 7, 2005)

unhunhaRE WE  THERE YET ?


ermummmmghmmh sniff zzzzzz 

*rolls onto side*


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 7, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I’ve no idea of the date



I'm going to take a wild guess and say it'll be _March 11th_. 

...-maybe!


----------



## Isambard (Sep 7, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> *rolls onto side*



Rolls someone into the bloody River Avon!


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 8, 2005)

Yay!!!!! i had such a good time at the last one (apart from losing my coat) that i cant wait for next years!!!!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 8, 2005)

am gonna pull out all the stops to be there


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 8, 2005)

You lost your coat??? I must have lost my head at that point! lol

Oh gawd, Klubkabu in only...what? 6 months time!!!  

What am i gonna wear?! 

Panics!

<looks in wardrobe>

I need new boots!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 8, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> am gonna pull out all the stops to be there



Oi Jezza!

What makes your 07:07 PM more important than mine then?


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2005)

Is it time yet????


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2005)

mash up first then kabu 


* goes back to hibernating*


----------



## Isambard (Oct 6, 2005)

But I can't make the pre-crimbo mash up!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> mash up first then kabu
> 
> 
> * goes back to hibernating*




OK was just checking   

*Carries on spinning on her chair*


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> But I can't make the pre-crimbo mash up!




Its yoru fault you wanna go to


----------



## Isambard (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm hearing rumours I might be going to China in Feb for work so as soon as anyone hears date of Club Kabu an you let me know so I can do my best there's no clash!     Well apart from my outfit of course!


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 20, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oi Jezza!
> 
> What makes your 07:07 PM more important than mine then?


eh?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL Jezza!

Look at our posting times on 8/9/05.

Exactly the same, yet you are first


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> LOL Jezza!
> 
> Look at our posting times on 8/9/05.
> 
> Exactly the same, yet you are first


   
well, y'know, us hyper-competitive, manic-achieverist types...


----------



## space-hopper (Oct 22, 2005)

i wouldn't go if i were you look at the freaks this place attracts


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2005)

i think you mean 'rugged-but-sensitive-to-the-needs-of-women-young-hunks'


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 21, 2006)

When is this folks?? Any further news.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 21, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> When is this folks?? Any further news.



I checked on their website last week, but it's still not been updated from last year.   

I'm still sticking to my guess of March 11th though.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 21, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I checked on their website last week, but it's still not been updated from last year.
> 
> I'm still sticking to my guess of March 11th though.




Was wondering cos TLA was thinking of coming up for this as well  Well i shall wait to be updated.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 22, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Was wondering cos TLA was thinking of coming up for this as well  Well i shall wait to be updated.



Who is TLA?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 22, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Who is TLA?




me best mate


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm not going to be around much anymore, but i shall see y'all at kabu!


----------



## JTG (Jan 30, 2006)

likewise


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2006)

so what date is this? do we know now?


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 1, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> so what date is this? do we know now?



31st March 

(@ Thekla)

http://kabu.co.uk/


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 1, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> 31st March
> 
> (@ Thekla)
> 
> http://kabu.co.uk/




OH NO!!!   I think I may have to cancel my trip to Thailand and Myanamar!! I cant belive it will clash!


----------



## Callie (Feb 1, 2006)

Ooh the thekla! kabu-on-sea!


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 2, 2006)

this is gonna be wicked!


----------

